
Donald Trump, the First President of Our Post-Literate Age - gasull
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-11-29/donald-trump-the-first-president-of-our-post-literate-age
======
roryisok
Getting tired of all these political posts. I come to HN to get away from
Trump.

